# How to waste your money on kit



## Jarnhamar (12 Oct 2005)

Tired of wasting all your money at the bar or on xbox games? Here's a few pieces of kit I managed to dump a lot of money on.
Some of them are usefull, others not at all. (Yes because im bored)

*Boots*






I went out and got Vibram soles (Right boot) put on both pairs of my combat boots. They were so amazing that when I wore those boots out I dished out the $75 each and put them on my new boots. Yes you can get the army to pay for it but it's a long process and if you don't really need the army to pay for them, don't be a cheap bastard. Buy them yourself. Thats why we don't have money for tanks!
While in petawawa getting a tatoo I stopped by a shoe store and picked up a pair of Magnum Stealths (left boot).
If Vibram soles make combat boots into running shoes, well I don't know what these do but it's amazing. Unbelievable how light they are.  Pretty cheap at $130 too.  It's probably a safe bet getting a chit to say your allowed to wear these. (easy to get).  They also have goretex versions at $179 and Danners which run $300 something or another. 

*Stove*




(  http://www.msrcorp.com/stoves/pocket_rocket.asp  )
"pcket rocket" stove.  
[Careful when doing a search for pocket rockets, my wife came in ad an inoppertune time and asked me what th ehell i was looking at on the net)
For what a reservists makes in a night you can pick one of these up. $50 or so. (supposing you don't dump it right back into the mess]
I got mine at the 1RCR kit shop. Their great.  Heat up your rations, soup, coffee, water for shaving. Quick and painless. I think it only weights 3 ounces and the disposable butane/propane bottles cost about $5-$7 and they burn for about 2 hours.  I didn't even use a whole bottle using it every day on Stalwart Guardian. With those white tablits hard to come by and the MRE heaters being useless a lot of the time, these are great.

*Sleeping bag*




(  http://www.snugpak.com/30_codegreen/31_01_softie3merlin.htm  )
Merlin 3 snugpack.  $200  
Picked that up from 1rcr also. It makes a great summer sleeping back. It compacts into a little ball and it's good to about 0c. Mix it with a ranger blanket and bivy back and your probably good for a little lower.  You can get different snugpacks that are rated for lower temps.  It's amazing how much room this thing saves.

Finally (and a serious waste of cash)
*Knife*




(  http://store.yahoo.com/topsknivesstore/tombrowtrac.html  )

Tom brown 'tracker' survival knife (or anti tank, anti-bear,anti car door etc..)
I commented that I liked this knife and my wife decided to pick it up for me (She's looking for brownie points, she wants a diamond ring with ear rings, got it for christmas for me)
It's a beautiful beautiful knife. Unfortinuately this huge knife also costs $300 give or take  (With exchange, customs, shipping)
I have no idea what i'm going to do with this. I can't use it at work. Well I can try but everone will tell me to put it in my ruck. And i'll also get pegged a wannabe or something.   ww3 hasn't hit yet so I don't need to live off the land.  The knife is pretty cool when you read up about it. Has a chopping blade used like a hatchet. Regular blade portion for cutting, skilling. A hook for gutting animals. A saw for trees. Wire cutter ont he blade. Spear point too.
Of course i'm lying to myself, I'll never use it for anything other than trying to throw it through various things, I'll just hide it in my locker when i go to work and tell my wife it's wonderful  ;D


----------



## kyleg (13 Oct 2005)

Wow... I drooled over the tracker for weeks after I saw "The Hunted" (terrible movie, not worth the 5 bucks to rent it. Cool knife though). If you don't want it I'll give you $10 for it ;D

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## jjronnie (13 Oct 2005)

Ghost778,

Did you pay $75 per boot to put on those Vibrams? Or, did you pay $75 per pair of boots? What kind of Vibram sole do you ask for? Those things look better than the Danners. I always liked the rugged uppers of the MK III's.


----------



## Infanteer (13 Oct 2005)

Ghost, nice review - how do you rate that Snugpak?  I've been itching to invest, but I've seen mixed opinions on them.  I may opt for the 6.


----------



## mover1 (13 Oct 2005)

Nice Knife. I would like to have it for hunting. Bet it would be a beautiful game skinner.


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Oct 2005)

Anyone else blow big bucks on hit?  

jjronnie- It was $75 for the pair of boots. A lot of people are turned off by the price but I'm willing to bet nearly anyone who has wore them will tell you it's worth it. It turns your combat boots into a new boot.  I'm pretty sure their just called Vibram soles. If the shoe store you bring your boots to doesn't know what your talking about I'd try a different store 

Infanteer- I like the snugpack a lot. My biggest complaint about it is that it packs down too small. It makes the valese awkward because of the room it leaves and I find myself stuffing it with things to try and even it out.  I may try to get away with using a smaller compression sack as a valese but I doubt that will work.
Some nights I was a little chilly and other nights when people were cold int heir regular sleeping bags I was fine.  I bought the merlin 3 because it was the last one in stock and, well i just wanted it.  I think if I had the chance to I would probably switch to the 6 for that little bit of extra warmth. I doubt the extra size will even be noticable.



> Bet it would be a beautiful game skinner.


I think thats one of the funcitions. Theres a little hook for gutting animals then a portion of the blade for scraping the hides later (according to the book it came with)


----------



## paracowboy (13 Oct 2005)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> Anyone else blow big bucks on hit?


nope. I use what I'm issued, and alter it to make it functional (using supplies found in the system). I see no need to blow my own money on kit, when the CF already does so. They blow enough of my tax money on kit, usually crap, that I see no use in adding to the wasteful expenditure. Besides, I break issued kit, I get new stuff "free". I break my stuff, I'm out cash.


----------



## mover1 (13 Oct 2005)

Big Bucks wasted kit? HMMMMMMMMMMM

1989 big ugly velcro watch cover 5 dollars. WASTE OF CASH

1989 Big ugly green velcro wallette 5 dollars waste of cash

1990 poncho liner, 20 DM still have it concieved 2 children on it. Worth the money.

1990 Helmet bag, 40 DM still have it. Never used it since Germany, waste of bucks

1990 American Rain gear. 40 DM. Best damn money I ever spent. T

1990 American jacket liner. 20 DM, still got it don't use it its too small now. Good investment only became obsolete because of the invention of the fleece.

1991 mini mag light 20 DM, Good money still use it at work today.

1991 Goretex socks 90 DM worn once waste of cash.

Now they issue most of this stuff or have better kit replacing it.


----------



## career_radio-checker (13 Oct 2005)

Big spender here

One time $750 blow out at PeaceKeeper.com

-$ 249.00Wheeler's Garment Bag (olive drab) use it often for my DEUs going back and forth to Kingston, clothing store.

- $200.00 Wheeler's (CADPAT) Back pack I never hear the end of how much money I spent on this one, but sure is great to have a back pack the same colour as the leaves to bring out to the field. But now I am cursing myself now that they ISSUE small packs.

- $50.00 Wheeler's valice (CADPAT) excellent investment. No more garbage bags, its bigger, water proof, and no more stupid draw strings. I found it easier to work with by cutting out the separation barrier designed to make the valice a two compartment bag. Also is easier to distinguish your ruck from 50 other rucks

-$30.00 Wheeler's bag for the ruck sack. Again, no more garbage bags and lets you put more stuff into the ruck. Good investment.

-$100.00 Wheelers camel back (CADPAT) Its great because its CADPAT but the original Platypus bladder sucked so I replaced it with a real Camel Back bladder.

-$100.00 taxes not a good investment. Probably went to a liberal crony


----------



## Infanteer (13 Oct 2005)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> Infanteer- I like the snugpack a lot. My biggest complaint about it is that it packs down too small. It makes the valese awkward because of the room it leaves and I find myself stuffing it with things to try and even it out.   I may try to get away with using a smaller compression sack as a valese but I doubt that will work.
> Some nights I was a little chilly and other nights when people were cold int heir regular sleeping bags I was fine.   I bought the merlin 3 because it was the last one in stock and, well i just wanted it.   I think if I had the chance to I would probably switch to the 6 for that little bit of extra warmth. I doubt the extra size will even be noticable.



Thanks, I'm sold - I need to get away from the issue bag due to allergy to the feathers (wake up every morning with plugged nose and itchy eyes).  The fact that this is compressible makes it even better.



			
				paracowboy said:
			
		

> nope. I use what I'm issued, and alter it to make it functional (using supplies found in the system). I see no need to blow my own money on kit, when the CF already does so. They blow enough of my tax money on kit, usually crap, that I see no use in adding to the wasteful expenditure. Besides, I break issued kit, I get new stuff "free". I break my stuff, I'm out cash.



Ahh, you've yet to pick up the addiction - and I thought Kev would be rubbing off on you.


----------



## armyvern (13 Oct 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'm sold - I need to get away from the issue bag due to allergy to the feathers (wake up every morning with plugged nose and itchy eyes).   The fact that this is compressible makes it even better.



Infanteer do not run out and buy yourself one. If you are allergic to The Bag, get the MIR to give you a chit saying that you're allergic to it. Take it down to your clothing stores and they will purchase a bag for you. 

And can someone please PM me with the details for this civy bag so that I can look into it? If it meets the temperature specs, I'll look at buying this one for the troops here that are allergic to feathers etc. Egads....I just bought another one for a guy a couple of weeks ago...

If they have a website address with pics etc, pricing, specs....please!!!


----------



## kyleg (13 Oct 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> And can someone please PM me with the details for this civy bag so that I can look into it? If it meets the temperature specs, I'll look at buying this one for the troops here that are allergic to feathers etc. Egads....I just bought another one for a guy a couple of weeks ago...
> 
> If they have a website address with pics etc, pricing, specs....please!!!



And while you're at it (whoever you may be) posting it here for everyone to see would be much appreciated.

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## ZipperHead (13 Oct 2005)

I don't mind spending good money on good kit. Buying kit for the LCF is usually a bad move, as the hacking you receive from other's is seldom worth it, but having dry warm hands/feet/ass/head is well worth any ribbing you may receive (especially if the hack-er is cold/wet/miserable).

I spent a good chunk of money on kit for various courses (CADPAT FMP cover (not for LCF, but for more water-resistance) was worth it, about $30 in Sharpies (turret monster eats these like candy), gloves of all types and names in search of the Holy Grail of gloves: one that will keep your hands dry and warm, yet will allow you to not have to take them off to write, open pockets, etc. I haven't foun d it yet, but have come semi-close with SealSkinz insulated gloves. 

I find that too much of the kit they get tries to be everything for everybody, and doesn't always measure up. The goretex gloves are a good example of this. They are OK, but tried to take too many elements of a lot of gloves, and just jam them all into one glove. I was involved in the trials, and saw where they got all their ideas from. Good idea, but the execution kind of sucked.

One thing that I wish I would have bought earlier in my career was good boots. I always held off on Matterhorns/Danners/Corcorans/etc for 2 reasons: 1) hoping that the Army would provide for me. That one took a lot longer than I would have liked (about 10 years too long). 2) The whims of Sgt Majors. Some would allow them in the field, and then others would say "issue kit only!!!", just so we could ALL be miserable together. I have had Vibram soled boots for quite a while (army paid for it), but after the Mk III's packed it in, I had to get a LPO for Matterhorns (which are nice) because the Mk III's are rarer than hens-teeth now, and went and bought a pair of Corcoran model 1944 (very similar to the Magnums) for ~$170. I wear them, and actually have a chit allowing it, so that will keep SSM's off my back. Definitely worth the spendolies, IMO. So, I am completely Mk III free. Amen to that.

I find that too many people are just plain jealous of those that are willing to spend their own money on kit, especially the kit that has serious deficiencies. Waiting for the system to provide for you isn't worth it, especially in regards to "sniv" kit. And the classic line that I just love, especially in regards to boots is: "What if something happens, like you step on a mine, or have a real bad accident and they have to cut it/them off of you??!?!". I suppose in that case, I'm not going to be too concerned about a pair of boots or a pair of gloves..... 

Having just said that, there is some kit that people buy that I don't "get", like big-ass knives, super-techno watches that are accurate within a nano-second every 1000 years, Junior General kits that are a 2 man lift (especially when Pte's buy them), etc. But, as a guy I know says, "Whatever blows your hair back" (and keeps Mark Wheeler in business  ;D )

Al


----------



## Farmboy (13 Oct 2005)

http://www.oneshottactical.com/merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=oneshot&Category_Code=SP

 Another option for sleeping bags if you have issues with feathers.


----------



## armyvern (13 Oct 2005)

Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> bought a pair of Corcoran model 1944 (very similar to the Magnums) for ~$170. Al



The Corcoran 1944 is one of the models that I buy here in Gagetown for the troops with chits. They can choose from quite a few makes and models but these seem to be a very popular choice.


----------



## armyvern (13 Oct 2005)

Farmboy said:
			
		

> Another option for sleeping bags if you have issues with feathers.



Got one -40 rated? That's my purchase specs. I know -40 ...but hey our specs require it can be used in Arctic temps should the need arise....


----------



## Farmboy (13 Oct 2005)

You just need to get an overbag as well.

With the Ultimate Thule this will take you to -60


----------



## ZipperHead (13 Oct 2005)

> The Corcoran 1944 is one of the models that I buy here in Gagetown for the troops with chits.



I don't know whether to laugh or cry, Vern: I bought them at Pro-Am (I got the LPO for the Matterhorns when they were out of Mk III's, and bought them there) and buddy said that the 1944 wasn't authorized for purchase (with chit), and he alluded it had to do with the fact that the Base RSM didn't like those style (canvas sides). Maybe it was the old Base Chief, and the new one is a little more accepting of the fact that they are a great boot, even though they don't LOOK like the Mk III's (what are we, an Army, or a fashion show?!?!?!)

Regardless of whether the Crown would have paid for them or not, a very nice (temperate weather) boot, if only a little low: I tuck the storm cuffs from my pants into my boots, and they keep coming out. Only an aesthetic issue, so not a big drama.

Maybe I'll abuse the system and try to get a pair purchased for me, so that I can have 2.....  > Nah, too many people here that might narc me out  :threat:

Al


----------



## armyvern (13 Oct 2005)

Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> I don't know whether to laugh or cry, Vern: I bought them at Pro-Am (I got the LPO for the Matterhorns when they were out of Mk III's, and bought them there) and buddy said that the 1944 wasn't authorized for purchase (with chit), and he alluded it had to do with the fact that the Base RSM didn't like those style (canvas sides). Maybe it was the old Base Chief, and the new one is a little more accepting of the fact that they are a great boot, even though they don't LOOK like the Mk III's (what are we, an Army, or a fashion show?!?!?!)
> 
> Regardless of whether the Crown would have paid for them or not, a very nice (temperate weather) boot, if only a little low: I tuck the storm cuffs from my pants into my boots, and they keep coming out. Only an aesthetic issue, so not a big drama.



I can tell by your post that your chit said "requires combat boot to fit orthotics." (ergo the reason we can not purchase a gortex boot in this instance because cbt boots are not gortex/nor are they mesh-sided. I need to purchase an all-leather boot) 

Other variations:

"requires WW Boot to fit orthotics" now I CAN purchase a gortex boot because WW Boots are Gortex.

You need the:

"requires breathable/mesh sided boot due to medical reasons" chit to back you up when the RSM says....Hey son what the heck are you doing with those godawful unauthorized mesh sided boots on your feet.....

Kicker isn't it? What a difference what is actually written on the chit makes. That's the difference though. Perhaps when you renew your chit...

It wasn't actually the Base RSM but rather was a point brought up by the CDS after his visit here last year as to why were the troops wearing civy boots while on duty. Especially the mesh sided ones which clearly do not resemble any military boot that is authorized for wear in-country. The RSM was simply passing it along.

You have to remeber that this Base gets picked up for the "little things" such as this more often than all the other Army Bases. Why? Because as all the troops from all the Army Bases attend courses here, when the CDS visits he doesn't just see the 3 or 4 styles we purchase. He sees our 3 or 4 styles, Pets 3 or 4 styles, Valcartiers 3 or 4 styles....etc etc etc. It tends to draw attention to the fact that their is no standard of dress in the footwear department. Through no fault of this Base though, but rather the fault of the fact that there is no National contract with anyone to kit pers with chits...rather it is all done on local contracts instead.


----------



## Daidalous (13 Oct 2005)

Thouse Magnum Stealths are a very nice boot.   Just so you know, (IF)   you have problems with your feet or    normal combat boots   don't fit correctly.      You can go into clothing stores and get your foot sized for proper fitting boots, you can get custom made combats,   work boots    from a   local   supplier   ie   Kodiak Iseco   or even    Magnum Stealths,   but army bases might be a little slow at that process.    Once again nice buy on the boots ;D


----------



## ZipperHead (13 Oct 2005)

Thanks for the info, Vern. 

Again, it goes to show you that you have to be careful what you "believe" when told things by people: "I heard from a guy, who heard...."

Regardless of whether the CDS or the Base Chief, or whomever doesn't "like" a certain boot, especially ones that are worn by soldiers serving in Iraq, which is like, you know, a war-zone, and all, the priority should be function, not looks. 

They shit-canned running in combat boots, which has bred a whole generation of sniv's who feel that their life is in jeopardy if they have to shuffle 5 metres to catch up the rest of the gaggle during a webbing march. I don't think it's the running that does you in; it's the crap boots that they have bought (the Mk III's), and I don't imagine they will change the policy once the new boots are on line, because it is in the collective memory now that running in boots is bad!!!! It couldn't be the rucksack that many of said sniv's has permanently afixed to the front of their body.......

Anyways, the whole talking about boots got me onto one of my many jihads/rants/pet-peeves. Must go to sleep now........


Al


----------



## armyvern (13 Oct 2005)

Daidalous said:
			
		

> Thouse Magnum Stealths are a very nice boot.   Just so you know, (IF)   you have problems with your feet or    normal combat boots   don't fit correctly.      You can go into clothing stores and get your foot sized for proper fitting boots, you can get custom made combats,   work boots    from a   local   supplier   ie   Kodiak Iseco   or even    Magnum Stealths,   but army bases might be a little slow at that process.    Once again nice buy on the boots ;D



Oh Daidalous,

Come on now. You know me. I just spent 6 years in Trenton and this has got nothing to do with the Army. period. It's the Supply system and the tech specs. Purchasing boots is a local responsibility so it's what ever your base chooses to buy via it's local contractor.   Do not be going on forums and stating categorically that they can get this type and this type and this type when that is nabsolutely not the case. You can only buy whatever style of boot your local contract is for. You guys in Trenton choose to bring in the boot truck. The boys try on the boots ....good to go. Greenwood chooses to send their guys to Mark's.

The custom fitted/custom made boots are a national contract and there's the difference right there. All Clothing stores can do that. But why would they when it takes 8 freakin months to get the boots made and costs the Crown (ie the taxpayer) 900.00 bucks a pair. Don't make much sense to do that now does it when you can just send them down to whatever local store your Base happens to deal with and fork out 300 bucks instead.

Now every other Clothing Stores in NATO is going to have their troops, sailor's and airmen coming in saying well some supply tech said I COULD have this kind of boot. And us who get to serve them will once again have to get b*&^d at as we explain to them that that Supply Tech was wrong, that we are only allowed to buy what is on our Local SOA. 

And as for the custom fitted boots, my take on that is this... in Trenton I could have managed to go 9 months in WW Boots while I eagerly awaited my custom combat boots. You can't wait around 9 months when you're out in the field or doing a ruck march can ya?


----------



## Bomber (14 Oct 2005)

Before you go all nuts over the Merlin bags, look closer to home, Integral Designs in Alberta has just provided me with a wicked sleeping system, one inner bag, and one outer.  

http://integraldesigns.com/product_detail.cfm?id=720&CFID=7378347&CFTOKEN=43005992&mainproducttypeid=1

Just got this as my inner, in olive green

http://integraldesigns.com/product_detail.cfm?id=717&CFID=7378347&CFTOKEN=43005992&mainproducttypeid=5

This is my outer, again in Green.

The bags each came with a compression sack, and go down to the size of a novelty pumpkin and a basketball respectively.


Something I noticed on the site, and I saw their sales team demoing the issue cadpat liner, and never put the two together
Look at this poncho liner and picture it in CADPAT

http://integraldesigns.com/product_detail.cfm?id=833&CFID=7378347&CFTOKEN=43005992&mainproducttypeid=1

Lets keep it Canadian for sleeping needs, Dropzone or the Integral Designs line are both worth it.  Also, if anyone is still wondering about the "sleeping bag light test" it is real, I had it done, my sleeping bags were toast.


----------



## armyvern (14 Oct 2005)

Bomber said:
			
		

> http://integraldesigns.com/product_detail.cfm?id=720&CFID=7378347&CFTOKEN=43005992&mainproducttypeid=1
> 
> http://integraldesigns.com/product_detail.cfm?id=717&CFID=7378347&CFTOKEN=43005992&mainproducttypeid=5



OK Bomber, How do you like them? This is the same thing that I purchased for 1 of our allergic pers 2 weeks ago. He's not out to the field till next week though. You're advising me to stick with this I take it?

I see they come in the extra length too, so if that's the case I might satrt buying them for our really "tall" gentlemen. Your input appreciated ! Thanks.


----------



## Daidalous (14 Oct 2005)

I was stating the Magnums from a Trenton prospective, I know there are other bases that  buy Magnuns,  and yes it is up to each base as to where they would like to send there personal to buy boots or buy them. I only said the army "might" be slower at the process,  I never tried to come across as it was hard facts I had. And on the long waiting period,  yeah I have always been wondering what the heck is up with that.  I have asked about it but never got a valid answer. 


BTW  the boot truck is gone.  good things never  last


----------



## Bomber (14 Oct 2005)

They look great on the floor for now, next use will be in November, last use was May.  The various sizes is the reason I got them, the Sleeping bag LCMM threatened a curse upon me if I cut up another pair of sleeping bags or got my bivy modified again.


----------



## armyvern (15 Oct 2005)

Daidalous said:
			
		

> I was stating the Magnums from a Trenton prospective, I know there are other bases that   buy Magnuns,   and yes it is up to each base as to where they would like to send there personal to buy boots or buy them. I only said the army "might" be slower at the process,   I never tried to come across as it was hard facts I had. And on the long waiting period,   yeah I have always been wondering what the heck is up with that.   I have asked about it but never got a valid answer.
> BTW   the boot truck is gone.   good things never   last



What slower process are you talking about?? The fact that some Army and AIR bases do not have a supplier locally that has magnums for the troops to try on? I can't knit them. All enviornments can only purchase what is avail locally. So my problem with your post was that you didn't qualify what you were saying ("I was stating the magnums from a Trenton perspective") in the first place. You just said they could go get magnums etc etc which is absolutely not the case, then the Supply techs (where these certain styles are not avail) always hear well how come so and so in Pet can get them or so and so....
I find it's much easier to explain why this difference between Bases occurs than to post just go into your clothing stores and you can go get this this and this.
I'd rather suggest it should have read, just go into your clothing stores and then you can go downtown to try on what is available locally, and we will buy you a pair of whatever you find that works for you.

Too bad about the boot truck...I'd love to have that option here... same day delivery!! Vice the 7-10 days it takes me now. But 7-10 sure as hell beats the hell outta 9 month waits for customs.


----------



## armyvern (15 Oct 2005)

Bomber said:
			
		

> They look great on the floor for now, next use will be in November, last use was May.   The various sizes is the reason I got them, the Sleeping bag LCMM threatened a curse upon me if I cut up another pair of sleeping bags or got my bivy modified again.


Bomber, If (as you obviously are) a really tall man... then it is a Supply system responsibilty to get you a bag that fits. We buy custom made DEU's, raingear, footwear (I had a girl with a size ZERO!! foot in this week), sleeping bags etc etc for those people who don't fit the standard issue gear. LCMMs are meaner than SMs!! I'll pull up the ref for you at work Monday ref LPOd/custom made kit for non-standard size personnel for when you need a new bivvy bag, SB, liner etc.


----------



## Infanteer (15 Oct 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> Bomber, If (as you obviously are) a really tall man... then it is a Supply system responsibilty to get you a bag that fits.



Bah, look at the US soldiers and Marines fighting wars in Iraq and Afghanistan - not one soldier looks identical in layout.  As you said, nobody will ever be happy with what the Army provides so I think we are best off creating guidelines for letting soldiers explore with other items; this has the additional benefit of producing new and improved solutions to problems as the private market seems better in order of magnitude to adjusting to end-user needs.


----------



## enfield (15 Oct 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Bah, look at the US soldiers and Marines fighting wars in Iraq and Afghanistan - not one soldier looks identical in layout.



I'd go further, and say that in every photo of soldiers in combat since the Boer War that I've seen, everyone looks different. 

No doubt 'Marius' Mules' were always searching for that next piece of high speed chain mail, and trying to convince the 'Primus Pilus' their new dagger from Gaul was ok to wear.


----------



## Infanteer (15 Oct 2005)

And if they were caught wearing high-speed sandals, they got beaten with iron rods...RSM's never change.   ;D


----------



## geo (15 Oct 2005)

Atlla to his huns:
"Remember the sequence.....Rape, pillage and then Burn"


----------



## Bomber (15 Oct 2005)

Vern, don't worry about me.  LCMM's are just misunderstood I believe.


----------



## armyvern (15 Oct 2005)

Bomber said:
			
		

> Vern, don't worry about me.   LCMM's are just misunderstood I believe.



Yeah, stick with that story!!  ;D


----------



## Jay21401 (20 Jan 2006)

Don't forget about protective evewear. 
There are many example of how soldiers in Iraq have saved their eyesight when exploding IEDs went off because they were wearing some sort of protective eyewear. Check out the Wiley X SG-1, these are industy impact resistant lenses.

http://tacticalsight.com/wileyxsg1-goggles-lens-package-p-44.html


----------



## Farmboy (20 Jan 2006)

If your buying Wiley X's buy from  a Canadian company  ;D


----------->http://www.oneshottactical.com/


----------



## mover1 (30 Jan 2006)

Daidalous said:
			
		

> Thouse Magnum Stealths are a very nice boot.   Just so you know, (IF)   you have problems with your feet or    normal combat boots   don't fit correctly.      You can go into clothing stores and get your foot sized for proper fitting boots, you can get custom made combats,   work boots    from a   local   supplier   ie   Kodiak Iseco   or even    Magnum Stealths,   but army bases might be a little slow at that process.    Once again nice buy on the boots ;D



Actually they are a POS I have seen them issued mainly to people with very small feet. And usually as a safety boot. My wife was issued 4 pairs inthe past 4 years and each one has blown a heel right at seam. Buyer beware.


----------



## mover1 (31 Jan 2006)

Steel toed version

http://www.martyshoes.com/store/mag5167.html

Still a POS. The wreck within a year. She is a SUPPLY TECH AT AN AIRFORCE BASE. Not very rugged on the warehouse floor but the boots still manage to fall apart.


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Feb 2006)

I was thinking of picking up the Wiley X's.  I tried wearing the issue ballastic lenses and I don't know if it was just because I read there was a problem with them or not but I get a headache after about 20-30 minutes and feel a little weird.   Is there much difference between the goggle looking Wiley Xs and the "M frame" looking ones?

I've put more miles on my magnum stealths. Standing around and walking their awesome. I went for a ruckmarch/run and I got some pretty big blisters. Never got blisters before from mark 3s so im not prone to them.  Kinda frustrating.  They also wear out VERY fast so be prepared to constanly dump polish on them.


----------



## COBRA-6 (5 Feb 2006)

Original SWAT boots...  

http://www.copquest.com/46-1000.htm

These type of boots are disposable, and should last about 6months of daily use... hence the price.


----------



## Laps (5 Feb 2006)

Mike,

Aside from being "disposable", how are these SWAT boots?  I need to buy myself a pair of "zip-up" steel toe (or composite) boots to wear about 5 shifts a month outside of my regular army job (ambulance work).  I have been looking around on the net and spotted one model of Magnum, one model from Bates and one from Converse (always thought they just made runners...).  They are all around the $89-99 USD, so these SWATs would be much cheaper.

Considerations:

- comfortable to wear (not necessary need to walk a lot, but may have to go on a hike from time to time)
- good quality / durable (considering about 5 x 12hr shifts / month)
- relatively inexpensive (that job doesn't pay a lot...)

Any inputs from anyone would be appreciated.


----------



## Tracker 23A (5 Feb 2006)

Army Vern,

are they or have they made any advancement in the Combat Glasses department?

The current issued one's I see the troops wearing, well lets just say.........


----------



## Farmboy (5 Feb 2006)

Ghost

 It depends what your looking for.  For me, I like the CQCs for driving and potential CQB wereas the Romers are great on the range.

 All of those styles are ballistic, it just depends on your style preference and whether you want a "goggle" or not.

 Most of my clients are going with the SG-1s


----------



## COBRA-6 (6 Feb 2006)

Laps, 

They are as comfortable as running shoes, super-lightweight and durable for the price. I haven't tried the safety-toe version though. I've been wearing mine over here for 6 months now and the only problem is that the laces are wearing out, but I'll just replace them with paracord when they go. For the price I would say give them a shot. 

When I was doing pre-deployment training in Pet, I ran into some guys from the Deep River Emergency Services while doing an area assesment of their town. They had just switched to Original SWAT side-zips and thought they were outstanding.


----------



## Laps (6 Feb 2006)

Mike,

Thanks for the info.  Found a store that sells them for $60US, so I'll order a pair to give them a try.

Cheers!

Laps


----------



## SuperFry (18 Apr 2006)

Not sure if I've missed this in all the above posts....

If anyone here is from Toronto, where would you suggest going to get some new soles for my boots.  I wear motion control shoes when I run, I can't afford insoles, and it these are acceptable in the army, I thought I'd look into new soles.


----------



## COBRA-6 (18 Apr 2006)

Superfry, make an appointment with a doc and get your boots resoled and proper insoles through the CF, at no cost


----------

